# Boat Launches - Big Lagoon/Inerarity Point area



## Power Wagon (Jun 9, 2009)

I am sure there has been hundreds of post previously on this subject,but could anyone recommend any boatramps in the Big Lagoon/Inerarity Point area? Got a small 16' boat. Went over planning to launch at Big Lagoon State Park one Sunday and they don't open until something like 8 a.m. I prefer to be on the water before then. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Galvez Ramp.....Innerarity Point Rd. By Hub Stacey's.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

there is a boat ramp in inerarity point in the bayou


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Inneraity Point - Turn left at the fire station go behind Hub Staceys, free to launch. open 24 hours.

Johnson's Beach - launch at the park, don't know the cost but it's $8.00 for a pass if you don't have a season pass. Not open before 8:00

Big Lagoon State Park - have to pay entrance fee, not open early unless you have a night owl pass.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Try Galvez Landing... it's about a mile from Big Lagoon...it's a public launch so it is free. Located on Innerarity Point Road just past the fire station.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just be careful at both Galvez and Big Lagoon. The tide can rip sideways pretty fast at both and can make launching and recovering a boat a bit "interesting"

Jim


----------



## Power Wagon (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I guess I passed right by Galvez several weeks ago while driving around looking for a ramp one morning. Will try it again. Good luck to all.


----------

